# Taurus Millinium PT 111 G2



## musicmanbob (Sep 11, 2015)

I purchased this weapon about 3 weeks ago and have been to the range 3 times. I love how this gun feels and I've had zero problems so far. I have been firing Hornady Critical Defense, but am switching to Winchester Defend for self protection. 
One thing I note (for my 70 y/o eyes) is I am having some difficulty finding the Front Site. It does not seem bright enough. What I would love to do is replace that Front Site first, then, possibly the Rear site later if I have to. I would love to add, I like the way the "Advantage Tactical Sights" look. It appears I would find these easy to use if they would fit my Taurus. Can anyone suggest a company that makes sites for my Taurus PT 111 G2? By the way, I have gone to the "Advantage Tactical Sights Web Page" and like what I say there. I believe if these sights would fit my Taurus I could be very happy. Anyone have experience with this line of sights? I sure would appreciate all responses. Thanks so much all.

musicmanbob


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

XS Big Dot Sights my make one for the G2, but this I do not know for sure.


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently brought my PT111 G2 in to a gunsmith and asked him if it would be possible to have a fiber optic front sight installed. After looking at the gun and looking through some catalogs, he decided it was not possible as there was not enough material in the top of the slide to cut a dovetail for an after market sight. I like my G2, but I have the same problem aquiring the front sight with my aging eyes. Now I am looking at the current XD and XDM models for a possible replacement.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Replacing the sights, or just the front sight, will not solve the problem.
No matter how big, bright, and visible the front sight is, if your aging eyes won't focus on it, it will still be a blur.

The problem is your eyes, not the sights.

Here are the only "fixes" which work:
1. Just live with your eyes and their problems, focus on that front sight as well as you can, and shoot with that. (This is what I do. For short-range defensive shooting, it works quite well enough.)
2. Have bifocal eyeglasses made which accommodate your problem, with a correction at the _top_ of the lens which brings the front sight into focus.
3. Have your optometrist add a focus-correcting "spot" to the exact quadrant of your master-eye lens that you use, to bring the front sight into focus.

To get the best effect from eyeglass correction, make sure that your optometrist will work with a gun. After demonstrating that your pistol is _completely_ unloaded, let him measure for the needed correction, and find exactly where the correction needs to be placed.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

A cheap fix for just target shooting, is I discovered the glasses I use to work on the computer are weak enough that they 
bring the front sight of my hand guns into good focus and the target is fuzzy. I've had the cataract surgery and am now far sighted with 20-20 vision, but now I have to use readers for close work.
Steve's recommendation is probably best if you are a serious competitor or want the best of results. But my fix can be done with a pair of Dollar store glasses, and if you want to you can pop the left lens out so you can see distance as well and not have to take them off and on too much. I've seen shooters that have a lens that clips onto their prescription glasses and they can swing it up out of the way and back down when ready to shoot, then take it off when they are through shooting. Perhaps your optometrist can fix you up with that? I'm not sure where you can get those lenses.
Gabby


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Drugstore reading glasses.
What a good idea!
Thanks, Gabby.

Those cheap reading glasses come in several different magnifications. Try 'em all while you're in the store, "sighting" on your outstretched index finger, and buy the one which focusses best.
Remember, though, that those reading glasses are not proper eye protection. You still need something like polycarbonate shooting lenses over them.

(My prescription glasses are polycarbonate, and are good eye protection.)


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Steve,
I think they would deflect powder residue and small chips of brass, but probably not a catastrophic rupture of the gun itself.
Then I'm not sure even your safety glasses would protect you.

I had a chunk of hardwood the size of a loaf of bread hit me directly in the eye, and I was wearing a pair 
of drugstore reading glasses. the impact caused me to loose sight temporarily, but the glasses protected my eye from mechanical damage,
but I've never been able to locate the lens that popped out in the process. It's some where in my shop under something I'm sure.
Gabby


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They do make safety glasses with reading glass bifocal inserts. They sell them at most home improvement stores like Menards and Home depot.

GW


----------

